# Edit Control (Schrift, Farbe, Grösse, Hintergrund, 0-9 und ,)



## Indian (9. Juli 2004)

Hi 

ich hätte da eine frage wie kann ich die Schrifteigenschaften, Farbe oder Hintergrundfarbe ein Edit Control Steuerelementes ändern bzw. einstellen. 

Ausserdem möchte ich nur die Eingabe von zahlen von 0-9 und das komma zeichen zulassen. 

Habe bis jetzt nichts gefunden.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (9. Juli 2004)

WinAPI?
VCL?
MFC?
GTK?
QT?

Bitte immer alle möglichen Infos zu Fragen dazu geben!


----------



## Indian (12. Juli 2004)

MFC


----------



## Thomas Kuse (12. Juli 2004)

Vielleicht hilft Dir das hier weiter:
http://www.codeproject.com/editctrl/crysedit.asp?df=100&forumid=285&exp=0&select=760622

Ansonsten musst Du dort mal ein bisschen tiefer und weiter suchen, dann findest Du schon was Du suchst.


----------

